

Tell HN:  How Justin.tv can dramatically reduce software piracy. - amichail

The idea is to have developers broadcast the development process.<p>Once people see just how long and painful the development process is, they would be less likely to pirate the software.<p>Why would people watch?  In the case of games, many would be curious to see how a game is coming along.<p>As for IP protection, you could have the broadcasts done without sound and without close-ups of monitor screens.
======
evancaine
Not sure this would work to be honest. People are already aware of how much
effort goes into making films and music (more so than software) yet that
hasn't stopped piracy.

This has been discussed to death all over the web but I'm convinced the
problem boils down to the lack of value people attribute to digital, non-
tangible goods.

------
brk
Who is going to want to watch a "long and painful development process" as a
movie?

I know you gave an example in your post, but it doesn't hold water. You
recommend obscuring all the detail/content, and instead think people will want
to watch 300 hours of someone huddled over a computer screen typing away? Or
sitting in a 2 hour long product management meeting?

